# Tortillas



## Matecito

Hola amigos, estoy traduciendo un menú en el cual una de las opciones es la tortilla. En este caso se trata de la tortilla mexicana, no de la tortilla española. Qué harían ustedes para dejar clara la diferencia en español?  Quedaría bien escribirlo como "tortilla (mexicana)"?
Muchas gracias desde ya!


----------



## Tezzaluna

Matecito said:


> Hola amigos, estoy traduciendo un menú en el cual una de las opciones es la tortilla. En este caso se trata de la tortilla mexicana, no de la tortilla española. Qué harían ustedes para dejar clara la diferencia en español? Quedaría bien escribirlo como "tortilla (mexicana)"?
> Muchas gracias desde ya!


 
Matecito,

Yo diría que sí, o podés poner *tortilla de maíz.*

Tezza

P.S.  I've been to the food threads today:  blueberry jam, tortillas....and I'm growing hungrier by the minute.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Si el restaurante es mexicano claro que no, pero si es simplemente un restaurante entonces quizás sí sea mejor, aunque en Estados Unidos casi siempre se entiende como la tortilla de México.


----------



## Matecito

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Si el restaurante es mexicano claro que no, pero si es simplemente un restaurante entonces quizás sí sea mejor, aunque en Estados Unidos casi siempre se entiende como la tortilla de México.


 
Muchas gracias, Serinus.  Es un menú de un hospital, para pacientes internados (siento haber omitido ese detalle).  Por esa razón quiero hacerlo lo más claro y neutral posible, dado que la audiencia es muy variada.
Saludos!


----------



## Matecito

Tezzaluna said:


> Matecito,
> 
> Yo diría que sí, o podés poner *tortilla de maíz.*
> 
> Tezza
> 
> P.S. I've been to the food threads today: blueberry jam, tortillas....and I'm growing hungrier by the minute.


 

Muchas gracias, Tezza! Esa es una muy buena idea, no se me había ocurrido...
Y sí, yo también tengo hambre! Estos foros son intelectualmente estimulantes, pero para nada dietéticos!

Saludos!


----------



## nieva

Tezzaluna said:


> Matecito,
> 
> Yo diría que sí, o podés poner *tortilla de maíz.*
> 
> Tezza
> 
> Pero las tortillas mexicanas pueden ser de trigo, ¿no?  Dijiste que este es para un menú en un hospital.  No tengo muy claro en que país está este hospital.


----------



## Tezzaluna

nieva said:


> Tezzaluna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matecito,
> 
> Yo diría que sí, o podés poner *tortilla de maíz.*
> 
> Tezza
> 
> Pero las tortillas mexicanas pueden ser de trigo, ¿no? Dijiste que este es para un menú en un hospital. No tengo muy claro en que país está este hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dearest Nieva,
> 
> Flour tortillas are Mexican, too, but not as widespread as the maize version. Flour tortillas are more of the northwestern states of Mexico and southwestern United States, where it was not suitable to grow corn.
> 
> Tezza
Click to expand...


----------



## nieva

Tezza,

Thanks for the information.  I had heard that corn was more widespread, but I know flour is also available.  Then the question is:  Are the tortillas in the hospital made with corn or flour?

Nieva


----------



## Matecito

nieva said:


> Tezza,
> 
> Thanks for the information. I had heard that corn was more widespread, but I know flour is also available. Then the question is: Are the tortillas in the hospital made with corn or flour?
> 
> Nieva


 
Valid question indeed!
As the English text doesn't specify this (and the customer couldn't give me any details), the safest option is to go with "(mexicana)" right after "tortilla" to allow for variables.

Thank you all!


----------



## aurilla

You could also use whichever is the one being used, "tortilla de maíz" or "tortilla de trigo / harina"


----------



## sweety Nat

aurilla said:


> You could also use whichever is the one being used, "tortilla de maíz" or "tortilla de trigo / harina"


 

You can't use both as an alternative, because "tortilla de maíz" and "tortilla de trigo/harina" are made so different each other!

Saludos


----------



## aurilla

sweety Nat, I am referring to using "de maíz" when made of corn, and "de trigo/harina" when made of flour.


----------



## uonk

Mi duda en parte es si dejar tortillas como tales o buscar una traduccion... si alguien tiene una traduccion, se agradece, y si debiera dejarlo asi, que asi sea.... gracias de todas formas, se que las comidas algo tipicas no tienen traduccion, pero como algunas tienen.......


----------



## flljob

En Estados Unidos dicen tortillas para referirse a las tortillas mexicanas.

Saludos


----------



## mora

Hola:

Tortilla espa*n*ola (con huevos) es 'omelet'. 
Como dice flljob, tortilla mexicana es 'tortilla'. 

Saludos, 

Mora


----------



## aztlaniano

mora said:


> _Tortilla espa*n*ola (con huevos) es 'omelet'._


I beg to differ, mora.
En España, "tortilla _francesa_" es "omlette/omlet". "Tortilla _española_", en España, es una especie de "omlette" muy grueso, a base de patatas (y que suele llevar cebolla).
I agree with "tortilla" in English for a Mexican-style tortilla.


----------



## mora

I defer to you on the details, aztlaniano. What I was trying to express is the word *tortilla*, as used in Spain , translates as omelet/omelette (both spellings accepted) in English, both Spansih and French variations it is a dish made in a pan primarily of eggs,  in contrast to the word *tortilla*, as used in Mexico, is used in English as well, to mean a flatbread made of corn without any eggs.   ALthough the original post is not so clear, I think this is why uonk, a native speaker of Spanish, is asking for help. 

Regards, 

Mora


----------



## aztlaniano

mora said:


> the word *tortilla*, as used in Spain , translates as omelet/omelette a dish made in a pan primarily of eggs, in contrast to the word *tortilla*, as used in Mexico, is used in English as well, to mean a flatbread made of corn without any eggs.


Sí, de acuerdo. Ahora entiendo. Sí la "tortilla" del texto original se refiere a huevos batidos y hechos a la plancha (muchas veces con cosas añadidas), entonces se traduce por "omlette" (u "omlet"). Si se refiere a la tortilla de maíz o harina de trigo, no se traduce, se mantiene tal cual: "tortilla".


----------



## uonk

well, thanks to both of you!!!.... me refería a las tortillas tipo mexicano de todas formas, conozco los omelet (como le llamamos en Chile) y tambien existe otra variedad tambien llamada tortillas, que se hacen en general a base de verduras y huevo. En respuesta a la duda me queda claro que la tortilla tipo mexicano queda solo como tortilla..... Thank you very much for your response.....


----------



## aurilla

Para diferencialas a la tortilla española, hecha con patatas (papas) le dicen "Spanish tortilla".


----------



## Xiroi

aurilla said:


> Para diferencialas a la tortilla española, hecha con patatas (papas) le dicen "Spanish tortilla".


Creo que más bien será Spanish omelette, no tortilla, que no es una palabra inglesa y en inglés tortilla se usa para las tortas planas de harina típicas de México. Nada que ver con esto (con o sin cebolla, ¿hace un pincho?)


----------



## Franzi

uonk said:


> Mi duda en parte es si dejar tortillas como tales o buscar una traduccion... si alguien tiene una traduccion, se agradece, y si debiera dejarlo asi, que asi sea.... gracias de todas formas, se que las comidas algo tipicas no tienen traduccion, pero como algunas tienen.......


 
In AE, we call the Mexican things 'tortillas' and we don't usually know anything about Spanish cuisine, so there's no standard name for that type of tortilla. Spanish restaurants around here just call them "tortillas" and assume you'll know they don't mean the other sense of the word. English language cookbooks of Spanish cuisine vary between 'tortilla' and 'Spanish omelette' depending on how much the author thinks the audience knows.

Edited to add: The English language wikipedia article on tortillas has some information on how the term is used in English:
"But it is the Mexican meaning of "tortilla" that is most familiar to North Americans, and possibly most of the world outside of Europe and South America, where the original Spanish meaning is best known. ... The flour tortilla is probably best known in the USA as the tortilla used to make burritos"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tortilla#Different_meanings_of_tortilla


----------



## aurilla

Xiroi said:


> Creo que más bien será Spanish omelette, no tortilla, que no es una palabra inglesa y en inglés tortilla se usa para las tortas planas de harina típicas de México. Nada que ver con esto (con o sin cebolla, ¿hace un pincho?)


 
No, me refiero a "tortilla". Así le dicen en EEUU.

http://www.google.com.pr/search?hl=en&q=Spanish+tortilla


----------



## Xiroi

Ya explica Franzi que también se usa omelette en EEUU. En Inglaterra desde luego es omelette. Tu búsqueda tenía trampa, porque no estaba hecha como "Spanish tortilla", que da 45.400  sino como Spanish tortilla que no es lo mismo y claro, se disparaba a 1.190.000. Curiosamente la segunda entrada de tu búsqueda sin acotaciones dice lo siguiente: *Spanish* food recipe for *tortilla*, better known as *spanish* omelette. 

Los resultados acotados son estos desde mi google:

Con "Spanish omelet" 58.600
Con "Spanish omelette" 52.200


----------



## karoshi

Se queda el nombre original:_Tortillas_, sean de harina de maíz (moradas, verdes o negras) o sean de harina de trigo (integrales o normalitas)...o si les ponen jalapeño o chiltepín jejeje, esa es la nueva modalidad de las tortillas mexicanas  yummy!!!!


----------



## aztlaniano

Xiroi said:


> *spanish* omelette.


Pero en _Estados Unidos_, "Spanish omlette/omlet" no tiene nada que ver con la tortilla de patatas de España.
Es una tortilla francesa con "salsa" (salsa de tomate triturado, y tomate, cebolla y pimientos picados), o sea, "salsa" al estilo mexicano.

foto: 




I ordered my favorite Spanish omelet. I just can't resist the taste of half-cooked green bell pepper, tomatoes and that local chedar cheese! =)
[URL]http://www.soloden.com/2008/08/spanish-omelet-at-rumpa-angeles-city.html

*SPANISH OMELETT*
Onion, green pepper. mushrooms and tomatoes topped with mild salsa.​ 


http://www.beehiverestaurant.us/menu.html


----------



## Xiroi

aztlaniano said:


> Pero en _Estados Unidos_, "Spanish omlette/omlet" no tiene nada que ver con la tortilla de patatas de España.
> Es una tortilla francesa con "salsa" (salsa de tomate triturado, y tomate, cebolla y pimientos picados), o sea, "salsa" al estilo mexicano.


Ah sí, se me olvidaba esa lógica estadounidense: una tortilla (de huevos, no de harina) al estilo mexicano se llama "tortilla española". Claro, claro, Sin comentarios, porque dan ganas de parafrasear a Trillo en sus épocas de presidente del Congreso cuando se le quedaba el micro abierto.

Pues entonces potato omelette.


----------



## aztlaniano

Xiroi said:


> *una tortilla (con huevos) al estilo mexicano se llama "tortilla española".*


I knew I wouldn't have to spell it out for _you_, Xiroi.


----------



## Xiroi

Ya he cambiado la preposición.


----------



## uonk

Creo que las Mexicanas se deben dejar solo como tortillas.... no recuerdo otro nombre en los Estados Unidos


----------



## Labichuela

Estoy con aurilla, mi experiencia es que en América (continente) la tortilla es siempre la mexicana. Para referirnos a la española decimos tortilla española o tortilla de papa/patatas. Pero un omelette no es una tortilla española. Estamos hablando aquí de un plato francés.
De hecho, volviendo a lo de tortilla, leí en un libro sobre las luchas de base en Oaxaca a donde habían llegado dos españoles que se quejaban porque la gente de la comunidad no parecía aceptarlos en las actividades. A lo que un argentino les dijo: "Si dejan de referirse a las tortillas como tortitas y las llaman por su verdadero nombre..."


----------

